# What's your firewood truck?



## Old grizzly 708 (Nov 20, 2016)

Just wondering what everyone uses for personal and business firewood hauling.
For right now I use a 4x8 utility trailer behind our k2500 2001 suburban .


----------



## Woodyjiw (Nov 20, 2016)

06 Dodge 1 ton diesel and 7x14 dump trailer..


----------



## moondoggie (Nov 20, 2016)

16x7 trailer and a 1 ton Ford van


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 20, 2016)

You can sure but a nice van for a fraction of what a pickup would cost. Those 1 ton Fords are good vehicles. We've got a 3/4 ton with the 5.4, and I'm pretty tempted to sell pickup. It doesn't get a lot of use since we got the van. 

I don't haul wood over the road very much, but when I do, my F250 with the 300 6 does the job. With the sterling 10.25 and E rated tires, I can put a lot of weight on the bed. My truck is completely base trim (standard cab, five speed, 2wd), so it's very light. I've put 4000# of feed in the bed and not gone over my GVWR of 8600#.

Like I said, not much wood hauling off the farm, but I think I've got a picture or two.


----------



## chucker (Nov 20, 2016)

1990 f150 extra... 300 6 cyl. auto.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2016)

92 F250 4x4 5 speed 4:10 heard and 351. It does good for the 800.00 I paid for it.


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 20, 2016)

97 one ton 7.3 powerstroke diesel, auto but next time the auto goes TU we're doing a 5 speed swap


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 21, 2016)

I plan on picking up a military trailer with a pintle hitch and haul my wood with my Unimog SEE. Its rated for 5 tons towing. The backhoe rotates forward so the top of the boom sits above the cab.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 21, 2016)

2 F8000 log trucks, International 2574 10 wheeler dump truck, Chev C30 dump truck, 2 F-Super Duty dump trucks, F450 dump truck (4wd) , 2 F450 flat beds 1 4wd), F350 4wd flatbed, maybe one or two more I forgot about.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 21, 2016)

peakbagger said:


> I plan on picking up a military trailer with a pintle hitch and haul my wood with my Unimog SEE. Its rated for 5 tons towing. The backhoe rotates forward so the top of the boom sits above the cab.
> 
> View attachment 538525



One of those was for sale here a while back. The guy wanted 70 or 80k for it. Dunno what happened to it, it was 2-3x over the price most figured it was worth.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## peakbagger (Nov 21, 2016)

The government dumped a lot of them onto the market in the last year. They routinely sell between 12K and 24K. Unless they release another stash of them, the last auctions were mostly stripped scrap. Many were never used and have minimal miles and hours on them but have been sitting for years in various depots. Mine has 41 hours and 300 miles on the odo when i bought it. Storage can be hard on the hoses and one of the big depots in Texarkana TX has a problem with rats nesting in the electrical harness behind the dash. They gnaw through the main wiring harness. I had to connect up 42 gnawed ends into 21 wires. Many of the ones that actually got used have been sent through recon shops and restored. Its a Mercedes Unimog chassis with a Case backhoe. Unlike some of the military orphan equipment made by companies like BAE, Oshkosh and Stewart and Stevenson, Mercedes sells them worldwide and parts are available. I expect many of the folks who bought them underestimate that they have maintain them and repair them at some point so I expect the prices aren't going to be going up for awhile as they get resold. 

I bought it as I can register it as construction equipment in my state and it goes down the road a bit better than a crawler loader. It also makes for a good skidder, 16 speeds forward 4WD and air lockers.


----------



## tnflatbed (Nov 21, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> 92 F250 4x4 5 speed 4:10 heard and 351. It does good for the 800.00 I paid for it.


----------



## tnflatbed (Nov 21, 2016)

What are the specs or build info on your yard buggy? that thing is cool! I don't want to hijack a thread so I will stay on topic  , here is a pic of the first load in my new truck from a couple years ago. Ram 3500, 4x4, 6 speed manual 84" cab to axle


----------



## RyeThomas (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a dump that's my main firewood hauler
Utility for close stuff
Tow rig (12 Ram 6.7L Cummins) with my main firewood helper, JD2305
And I don't just burn firewood, pellets as well.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice set-up...


----------



## Mustang71 (Mar 11, 2017)

Usually like this. 06 f150 8200 series and my home made 5x8 trailer. The 4.10s in the truck really help.



Sometimes I barrow the 7x14 from work. I had it fully loaded with hard wood I figure between the 4000lb trailer and the weight of the wood I was towing somewhere around 11000lbs. I'd say that's the max for my truck but I babied it the whole way. 160k and still trucking.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 24, 2017)

'68 GMC 3/4 ton 4wd


----------



## RyeThomas (May 27, 2017)

Upgraded my 2012 to a 2013 put her to work yesterday






My 2012 was the best truck I've had but was very high in overall operating costs. This 2013 has a higher legal towing rating by 5kLbs and empty and loaded is kicking the pants off my 12 mileage wise, tows much better being a long bed and a Dually. So far this truck is stupid good.
Saws on the gate are 661/461/241c


----------



## doozer96024 (Mar 23, 2018)

Toro workman with dump bed








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bfrazier (Jun 25, 2018)

Ha ha ha - you ALL have me beat! My saw cost more than my wood pickup, but the pickup only has to go around my property to the other. Note the miles as of today...



369969.9 miles. Anybody need some western red cedar kindling???


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 25, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 659776
> View attachment 659777
> View attachment 659778
> View attachment 659779
> View attachment 659780



That Ford is very similar to mine. Same color, same mirrors, same hubcaps even. Mine's a '90 4x2 with a 5 speed and the 300 6. How's yours set up? Mine has been a great truck for me for the last 7 years. With the tires at 80 and good side boards mine will handle a full cord of white oak. It's not in quite as good shape as yours, but compared to the rest of the trucks of that era around here it's pretty sharp. I bought mine in Washington so it's not very rusty.

I need to sell mine though. I brought this one home a few weeks ago. Hasn't hauled any wood for me yet, but I think it's up to the task.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2018)

It's an 88 F-250 5 speed stick, 460 engine 4x4 I bought it new in 89.


----------



## Ole Reb (Jun 25, 2018)

I mostly cut on my own property so my atv with a dump cart,if I'm actually picking wood up somewhere my Silverado and 5x10 utility trailer.


----------



## bfrazier (Jun 26, 2018)

Ole Reb said:


> I mostly cut on my own property so my atv with a dump cart,if I'm actually picking wood up somewhere my Silverado and 5x10 utility trailer.


How many trips to the cord does your dump cart get you?? (About?)


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 26, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> It's an 88 F-250 5 speed stick, 460 engine 4x4 I bought it new in 89.



That's awesome. No wonder it's so clean. When I bought mine I wanted a 3/4 ton gasser that guy decent mileage. It did pretty good at that. I would get upper teens pretty easily on the highway and did record 20.5 one time. I put a lot of miles on it when I lived it west and I was driving back for maple syrup season every year. But since I moved back to Wisconsin full time I have been wishing it was a 4x4 with a little more HP. I pull that equipment trailer with my tractor on it a half dozen times a year and that 6 cylinder just can't keep up with traffic. Plus, getting stuck all the time with the open diff was getting old.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jun 26, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> It's an 88 F-250 5 speed stick, 460 engine 4x4 I bought it new in 89.



I had that same truck when I was 18 it was an awesome truck. I wish I still had it the 460 and 5 speed put out some good power. You can't find a nice truck like that in upstate NY.


----------



## Ole Reb (Jun 27, 2018)

bfrazier said:


> How many trips to the cord does your dump cart get you?? (About?)



I would say around 6 trips if I pack it good.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 24, 2018)

Just an old Ford with 302 auto and the custom PA winter roads weight reduction package. I know there's a good load on it when it scrapes the hitch pulling in the driveway.


----------

